
A Free Email Course on How-To Start Your Own Design Business - vavingo
https://vavingo.com/email-courses/the-ultimate-guide-to-starting-your-design-business
======
vavingo
Hey everyone!

I have just created this Free Email-course on how to Start Your Own Design
Firm.

The course is targeted specifically to Designers, so feel free to recommend it
to any colleague who wants to make the leap, but doesn't know where to start.

There are 15-modules in total, covering the most crucial parts of running a
financially-successful design business.

For details, please say hi@vavingo.com and I'll be more than happy to reply
with more.

